# Custom Call Appraisals! Help!!



## snod_stretcher76

I need to get some calls appraised for insurance reasons, does anyone know where I can possibly get someone that can give me some money figure on them? Anywhere would be a start! They are some of real value! Thanks for looking! Thanks for your help as well!


----------



## Jack Flynn

Get a pm off to Dalton....Gobbling Lawyer and I'm 100% sure he can give you a very accurate idea.


----------



## gobblinglawyer

Send me a PM with a list of your calls and I can get up some values for you.  

I have appraised several collections over the years.


----------



## Gadget

someone gave me a box of funny looking yelper things, made by someone named zach farmer. they worth anything?


----------



## Nitro

Gadget said:


> someone gave me a box of funny looking yelper things, made by someone named zach farmer. they worth anything?



 I hope to own one this year...... if Zach decides to make one for me.


----------



## gobblinglawyer

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, agarr, but I stayed on Zach's "list" from 2001 until October of 2006 and finally got two of them.  

One elephant ivory and one highly figured desert ironwood.

However, the wait is well worth it.


----------



## Nitro

I ordered my call from Zach in person at his house in May 2004....... trying to be patient.....


----------



## Arrowhead95

How about posting some pictures?


----------



## Killdee

I'll give ye $25 rat now fer the whole kit & kiboddle and wont back out.


----------



## snod_stretcher76

one of the ones that i want appraised is on my avatar by Neil Cost! I have tried to post pictures, I can't tried to resize them and still no pics.


----------



## snod_stretcher76

That would be a REAL DEAL!! There Killdee.


----------



## Killdee

snod_stretcher76 said:


> one of the ones that i want appraised is on my avatar by Neil Cost! I have tried to post pictures, I can't tried to resize them and still no pics.



http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Try this program,free and simple for your resizing.
Neil made state calls too?Inever knew that,I'll still give you $20.


----------



## Nitro

I have a book that mentions that the little Neil Cost slate calls were very few in number- Perhaps less than 1,000.

Do you have the bag it came in? I bought one in Greenwood years ago.

 I would say it has high collector value.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Brian, my offer still stands; I'll swap you one of my calls


----------



## snod_stretcher76

Agarr, I wish i did have the bag it come in. I tell you that out of all of the cost calls that would have to be my favorite one. Thanks for the intel on it as well.

Killdee, thanks for the program as well, I am fixing to see what I can do with it!

David, I think that you thought that I was joking you!!! LOL I can't remember what the magic # was I told you, but I have 12 of them and all are signed with month and year!


----------



## gobblinglawyer

snod_stretcher76 said:


> Agarr, I wish i did have the bag it come in. I tell you that out of all of the cost calls that would have to be my favorite one. Thanks for the intel on it as well.
> 
> Killdee, thanks for the program as well, I am fixing to see what I can do with it!
> 
> David, I think that you thought that I was joking you!!! LOL I can't remember what the magic # was I told you, but I have 12 of them and all are signed with month and year!



I hear Tony Reynolds has them available for sale from time to time.  He sold quite a few to a friend of mine in Alabama, Bill Adams.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Brian,

I sure would like to see some pics, not everyday does one get to see some of Neil's work.  Are you going to sell any of them, how much?


----------



## Gadget

Collectible calls are at an all time high, I wonder how long before they peak and start to decline. At some point I think the market will start to decline, just how long though? 5 yrs, 10, 20?


----------



## gobblinglawyer

Gadget said:


> Collectible calls are at an all time high, I wonder how long before they peak and start to decline. At some point I think the market will start to decline, just how long though? 5 yrs, 10, 20?



It'll be a while.  The turkey calls are doing what duck calls did back in the '80's.  Up and up and up......

However, I will say that the Neil Cost stuff does seem to be leveling off over the past year or so.  It really ran up once Neil died but has leveled off lately.


----------



## gblrklr

gobblinglawyer said:


> I hear Tony Reynolds has them available for sale from time to time.  He sold quite a few to a friend of mine in Alabama, Bill Adams.


----------



## snod_stretcher76

Thanks for the program Agarr. 

The longbox is labeled a trial call by Neil Cost  he called it "Shorty"!  I would say that it is about as rare as Neil's Fat Lady Call.  It is an all cedar box.

Laugh @ that call goblklr!! hehehhe That call is just for you!

The short box is a cedar and walnut. I can't recall ever seeing a call that Neil made with a turkey track on it! Has anyone ever seen a Cost call with a turkey track on it? 

I have several more. Can anyone give me a high and low side to what these are worth? Thanks for looking!


----------



## Arrowhead95

My Guess would be they are worth about $50 each.

If you paid more than that get your money back, quick.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL

I see MANY RED FLAGS.

      BOB


----------



## snod_stretcher76

what exactly are you talking about RED FLAGS? thanks for replying!


----------



## gblrklr

What gig?


----------



## Nitro

The Turkey track does not look like one that Neil used.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Brian,

I can't afford anything right now, took a lickin at the turkeyrama.  But, I know a few folks who might be interested.  You got a price(s) in mind?


----------



## Gadget

Arrowhead95 said:


> My Guess would be they are worth about $50 each.
> 
> If you paid more than that get your money back, quick.







The only question is does he really not know?


----------



## snod_stretcher76

gadge, I don't think they do know! or realize either!


----------



## Jim Thompson

snod, how did you come across so many rare calls?


----------



## snod_stretcher76

David, I'm not sure! 
Let me know if you or your friend's need a contact # and I'll see what i can do for ya'll.


----------



## jcarter

ill give you 10,000 for the whole collection. you want that in the orange 500 bills or the yellow 100's ?


----------



## snod_stretcher76

Jim, A friend of mine has had these put up in a vault for 15-20 years and was in real bad shape financially and I was in bad medical condition. And give me first dibs!


----------



## Nitro

Jim Thompson said:


> snod, how did you come across so many rare calls?


----------



## Jim Thompson

snod_stretcher76 said:


> Jim, A friend of mine has had these put up in a vault for 15-20 years and was in real bad shape financially and I was in bad medical condition. And give me first dibs!



what did you pay for them?


----------



## snod_stretcher76

what  do you think they are worth agarr?


----------



## Arrowhead95

> The only question is does he really not know?



Gadget >> What do you think the value of the two calls shown are?


----------



## Nitro

I think  the first step is to verify the authenticity of the calls. I think it would require an inperson, hands on evaluation.

"Gobblin Lawyer" (Mr. Dowdy) or "Turkey Caller" (Mr.Dave) would be the two local members here with the most experience and knowledge of Neil's work. They could certainly tell you what you have and how much they are worth.


----------



## gobblinglawyer

I am working on a lengthy reply but I have to go to court.  Keep checking back as I will post it later this AM or around noon.

Dalton


----------



## snod_stretcher76

thanks agarr and thanks dalton!


----------



## Gadget

snod_stretcher76 said:


> gadge, I don't think they do know! or realize either!






You got it all wrong. 

The question is do you really not know that those calls are fakes? I think you do judging by your responses, playing dumb will only go so far.


If Dalton can verify these calls I'll be the first to apologize but I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## snod_stretcher76

Dalton, what do you think about on these? 

Gadget!> I suppose that these are fakes as well huh!?!


----------



## Gadget

snod_stretcher76 said:


> Dalton, what do you think about on these?
> 
> Gadget!> I suppose that these are fakes as well huh!?!




Can you do me a favor and give me your ebay user ID............ so I know who to watch out for.............


----------



## gobblinglawyer

There seems to be quite a bit of interest in this thread so I will weigh in.  

I met Neil Cost a few times before his death.  I bought a call from him back in the early '90's when I was in high school.  I have several good friends that were personally associated with Neil Cost prior to his death.  Lamar Williams, Steve Mann, Jim Jones were all extremly close with Neil and are all friends of mine.  I have collected turkey calls for almost twenty years.  During that time my turkey call collection has been featured in newspaper articles, magazine articles.  I feel I am qualified to give the below response.

I am fortunate to own a good number of Neil Cost calls.  Boat Paddles, Single Sided Boxes, Double Sided Boxes, Hen Tricks, Scratch Boxes, and even a very rare signed wingbone.  Over the years I have held and examined hundreds of Neil Cost calls.  Accordingly, I do not think the above pictured calls are authentic. 

There are a number of reasons that lead me to think that.  First the "Shorty" call pictured is marked 1976.  That actually predates Neil's meeting with Walter Winterbottom in '78 or '79 which he has stated was his first introduction to what would become the Boat Paddle style caller.  To my knowledge Neil never played around with the Shorty and DoDat style callers until after he had pretty much settled on the Boat Paddle style and dimensions.  The earliest Boat Paddle that I've seen was marked "Old Death and Destruction" and was supposedly made in '79 and its authenticity was questionable as well.

Second, I have never known Neil to use a phillips head screw for a lid.  Again I have examined hundreds of his callers and have never seen this.  Steve and Lamar both confirmed this fact to me.

Third, the lid on the short box looks questionable.  Neil used yellow poplar sap wood for his inlays.  If he did a double inlay it was almost always cedar and poplar and NOT the same wood.  Additionally the inlay wood in the picture looks to be maple.  

Fourth, if these callers were indeed made on or about the date indicated they would have a nickel or stainless screw and not a chrome screw as is shown.  

Fifth, the chalk looks to have been applied to the inside of the calls in an attempt to cover up the fact of recent woodworking.  It's very easy to tell a recently made call from one that's purported to be around thirty years old just by looking at the wood shavings inside the caller.  Find an old piece of wood and cut it in half and tell me the cut end doesn't look considerably different.

Sixth, the acrylic spray on the calls is way too fresh.  They almost shine in the pictures.  Neil used Krylon on the majority of his callers to finish them and it settles in over time especially in a pourous wood like cedar.   The Krylon on these calls indicates a relatively recent spraying.

Seventh, the turkey track and handwriting on the short box is much too big to be authentic.  I have several of Neil's calls with turkey tracks on them.  I think I'm correct in saying that he did not start this practice until the mid to late '80's.  Prior to that they were stamped with "Gob-el-r Shop" or his Lanham Street address.  Again this does not correlate with the dates on the calls.

Eighth, the wood grain selected in the calls is very wide grain and not tight grain as Neil would only select.  I just can't see him using a parallel gain at the time in question.  Maybe in his early callmaking endeavors in the '50's or early '60's but certainly not by the late '70's.

Ninth, the signature it somewhat shaky.  I will admit that the signature on some of Neil's later calls (post '90) can have some variance but in '76 his health and his handwriting were considerably more smooth than is indicated by the picture.

In closing the caller in your avatar looks suspect as well.  I never knew Neil to make a round slate.  His slate was an oblong oval shape with a point on one end so the point could rest in the palm of your hand.  Additionally I have never seen one of Neil's goosebone strikers affixed to a slate with a tether.  I guess it is possible but not likely.

Please enlighten us by giving us the "provenance" on these calls so we can indeed trace them back to the "Gobbler's Shop."  Where did you get them from?  Did they get them from Neil?  Why is no buyer's name on the calls?  Neil rarely let a call get out of the shop without putting the designees name on it.

If these calls are indeed authentic and can be traced to Neil's shop they would be very valuable but my thought is, "Buyer beware!"


----------



## gobblinglawyer

snod_stretcher76 said:


> Dalton, what do you think about on these?
> 
> Gadget!> I suppose that these are fakes as well huh!?!



That call does appear to be authentic.


----------



## Arrowhead95

I can only judge based on what I see in the pictures.

If these calls were selling on ebay with the pictures shown I would not bid more than $50. And truth be told I wouldn't bid at all, Based on what I am being shown.

I may be wrong, it wouldn't be the first time.

You don't owe me an apolgy. I don't take offense to what you said. I was just trying to find out what you thought they were worth based on what you see. SS76 asked about a value I told him my guess.

If someone thinks they are worth $4500 that's OK but I would not exceed my offer. And to let you know I have bid over $2000 for a Neil Cost BP on ebay ( I lost the auction).

Sorry to ramble.


----------



## Nitro

Dalton, 

Thank you very much for your expertise. 

Folks, be careful buying collector calls. If in doubt, ask an expert to validate the call for you. If the call is authentic and the seller is reputable, they will not mind.


----------



## Gadget

snod_stretcher76 said:


> Dalton, what do you think about on these?
> 
> Gadget!> I suppose that these are fakes as well huh!?!





So I guess your admitting that the others are fakes.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL

Dalton, I saw a lot of the red flags that you saw. You have a good eye for a man your age.

  Short paddles or DoDats- For the sake of call history, I don't think these were a Neil invention. I think the first calls of this kind that Neil saw were made by Lamar Williams.
          BOB


----------



## gobblinglawyer

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Dalton, I saw a lot of the red flags that you saw. You have a good eye for a man your age.
> 
> Short paddles or DoDats- For the sake of call history, I don't think these were a Neil invention. I think the first calls of this kind that Neil saw were made by Lamar Williams.
> BOB




Thanks for the kind words, Bob.  

Since Lamar and Neil met in '79 or '80 I guess the "Shorty" call in the picture predates them even knowing each other.  Smells funny to me for sure! 

Another RED flag.


----------



## gblrklr

Nice job explaining the reasons that the calls are suspect Dalton.  So what happened to SS76's signature?  It was quite a bit different last night.


----------



## Handgunner

gobblinglawyer said:


> There seems to be quite a bit of interest in this thread so I will weigh in.
> 
> I met Neil Cost a few times before his death.  I bought a call from him back in the early '90's when I was in high school.  I have several good friends that were personally associated with Neil Cost prior to his death.  Lamar Williams, Steve Mann, Jim Jones were all extremly close with Neil and are all friends of mine.  I have collected turkey calls for almost twenty years.  During that time my turkey call collection has been featured in newspaper articles, magazine articles.  I feel I am qualified to give the below response.
> 
> I am fortunate to own a good number of Neil Cost calls.  Boat Paddles, Single Sided Boxes, Double Sided Boxes, Hen Tricks, Scratch Boxes, and even a very rare signed wingbone.  Over the years I have held and examined hundreds of Neil Cost calls.  Accordingly, I do not think the above pictured calls are authentic.
> 
> There are a number of reasons that lead me to think that.  First the "Shorty" call pictured is marked 1976.  That actually predates Neil's meeting with Walter Winterbottom in '78 or '79 which he has stated was his first introduction to what would become the Boat Paddle style caller.  To my knowledge Neil never played around with the Shorty and DoDat style callers until after he had pretty much settled on the Boat Paddle style and dimensions.  The earliest Boat Paddle that I've seen was marked "Old Death and Destruction" and was supposedly made in '79 and its authenticity was questionable as well.
> 
> Second, I have never known Neil to use a phillips head screw for a lid.  Again I have examined hundreds of his callers and have never seen this.  Steve and Lamar both confirmed this fact to me.
> 
> Third, the lid on the short box looks questionable.  Neil used yellow poplar sap wood for his inlays.  If he did a double inlay it was almost always cedar and poplar and NOT the same wood.  Additionally the inlay wood in the picture looks to be maple.
> 
> Fourth, if these callers were indeed made on or about the date indicated they would have a nickel or stainless screw and not a chrome screw as is shown.
> 
> Fifth, the chalk looks to have been applied to the inside of the calls in an attempt to cover up the fact of recent woodworking.  It's very easy to tell a recently made call from one that's purported to be around thirty years old just by looking at the wood shavings inside the caller.  Find an old piece of wood and cut it in half and tell me the cut end doesn't look considerably different.
> 
> Sixth, the acrylic spray on the calls is way too fresh.  They almost shine in the pictures.  Neil used Krylon on the majority of his callers to finish them and it settles in over time especially in a pourous wood like cedar.   The Krylon on these calls indicates a relatively recent spraying.
> 
> Seventh, the turkey track and handwriting on the short box is much too big to be authentic.  I have several of Neil's calls with turkey tracks on them.  I think I'm correct in saying that he did not start this practice until the mid to late '80's.  Prior to that they were stamped with "Gob-el-r Shop" or his Lanham Street address.  Again this does not correlate with the dates on the calls.
> 
> Eighth, the wood grain selected in the calls is very wide grain and not tight grain as Neil would only select.  I just can't see him using a parallel gain at the time in question.  Maybe in his early callmaking endeavors in the '50's or early '60's but certainly not by the late '70's.
> 
> Ninth, the signature it somewhat shaky.  I will admit that the signature on some of Neil's later calls (post '90) can have some variance but in '76 his health and his handwriting were considerably more smooth than is indicated by the picture.
> 
> In closing the caller in your avatar looks suspect as well.  I never knew Neil to make a round slate.  His slate was an oblong oval shape with a point on one end so the point could rest in the palm of your hand.  Additionally I have never seen one of Neil's goosebone strikers affixed to a slate with a tether.  I guess it is possible but not likely.
> 
> Please enlighten us by giving us the "provenance" on these calls so we can indeed trace them back to the "Gobbler's Shop."  Where did you get them from?  Did they get them from Neil?  Why is no buyer's name on the calls?  Neil rarely let a call get out of the shop without putting the designees name on it.
> 
> If these calls are indeed authentic and can be traced to Neil's shop they would be very valuable but my thought is, "Buyer beware!"


Thanks for the post.  I just learned a ton.


----------



## snod_stretcher76

Yeah, I learned alot as well. We all make mistakes and I just made a big one, It is better to learn about it now than 5-10 years later. Fellows I am sorry if I caused and hard feelings or stirred up things. But I have to find some legal representation now! Thanks for ALL THE INTEL! It is time to pursue things in a legal way.  I believe that I am going to post a thread for an attorney now! I hope I didn't offend anyone! L8r guys


----------



## DYI hunting

I never knew custom calls were so highly covenanted.  Do they sound better with age or is it because the old ones that were built good are so hard to find?

With that kind of money, I guess some out there are quick to build new antique calls.


----------



## Killdee

this uns fer real.Thanks for the lesson Dalton,I didnt know knock off NC calls were around,but Im not surprised.I remember seeing 2 of his calls in a shop in Buckhead 1 time for 40$ a piece,Late 70s.I thought,shoot I can buy 3-4 lynch boxs for that price.


----------



## Arrowhead95

The other thing that I noticed, but I could be way off base here because I am not as schooled as others, is the turkey track. All the ones I remember seeing were in the same postion the one Killdee posted. Heading from right to left under the verbage. Again, I don't know that to be cast in stone.

Maybe someone can confirm or deny this for me?


----------



## Nitro

Neil marked calls with a hand drawn Turkey, hand drawnTurkey Track, Inkstamp with address and/or Gobbler Shop,  and/or his thumbprint depending on the year. Later, he developed an ink stamp Turkey track.

All are easy to document as authentic.

Kildee- very nice call. Hold on to that one.


----------



## gobblinglawyer

snod_stretcher76 said:


> Yeah, I learned alot as well. We all make mistakes and I just made a big one, It is better to learn about it now than 5-10 years later. Fellows I am sorry if I caused and hard feelings or stirred up things. But I have to find some legal representation now! Thanks for ALL THE INTEL! It is time to pursue things in a legal way.  I believe that I am going to post a thread for an attorney now! I hope I didn't offend anyone! L8r guys



I'd still like to know where you got them from.  Let's expose the fraudulent maker for all to see.


----------



## Gadget

gobblinglawyer said:


> I'd still like to know where you got them from.  Let's expose the fraudulent maker for all to see.




You took the words outta my fingers Dalton.........


If he's a victim of FRAUD which is what he is stating, then why is he protecting the name of the person who defrauded him......  

Many of us have a good idea where these calls came from anyway.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Most everyone knows who it is.  I suggest we let Brian take care of this between himself and the other person.  I'm not going to publicly expose someone without evidence in hand, I'm sure Brian will do the right thing.


----------



## Randy

I have some Tony Reynolds calls......................also.


----------



## Gadget

Randy said:


> I have some Tony Reynolds calls......................also.


----------



## SheldonMOAC

*turkey calls*



jcarter said:


> ill give you 10,000 for the whole collection. you want that in the orange 500 bills or the yellow 100's ?


That is funny!!!!  I bid 20.000.


----------



## Turkeycaller

Dalton, my friend.   

You have done the "Turkey Call Making/Collecting" community a GREAT justice.

Thanks for taking the time for your posts and evaluations.
There could NOT have been a better person to answer these questions.

There is definately a "Snake-in-the-grass" lurking amongst us.
By "ALL" means.......this person SHOULD be exposed 

Dave


----------



## Arrowhead95

I guess this gig is over.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Arrowhead95 said:


> I guess this gig is over.


----------



## Carp

Interesting........


----------



## Gadget

Carp said:


> Interesting........





Yes, it was!!! and ole Snood stretcher hasn't been back since...


I believe he knew they were fake the whole time. I saw some of Tony Reynold's calls for sale in Perry.......  Wonder how those law suits against him are working out??


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr

There were people in Perry that were selling calls and saying that they were Niel Cost calls Rick?
I love the signature on the Snood.....That Gigs Over....lol


----------



## turkkillr

who made them?......


----------



## Carp

Gadget said:


> Yes, it was!!! and ole Snood stretcher hasn't been back since...
> 
> 
> I believe he knew they were fake the whole time. I saw some of Tony Reynold's calls for sale in Perry.......  Wonder how those law suits against him are working out??



I had some thoughts that the wrong person could use Dalton's info. to produce fakes that would be harder to detect.


----------



## rutandstrut

snod_stretcher76 said:


> one of the ones that i want appraised is on my avatar by Neil Cost! I have tried to post pictures, I can't tried to resize them and still no pics.



I notice several things in the Picture of the Neil Cost Calls that put up a Red Flag immediately. Dalton has covered most of them in great detail. Thanks Dalton for all the great information. The two things that I noticed right away are the Wavy Lines on the Inside of the Sound Board and the Thickness of the sides of the Sound Boards. The Wood also looked too new (No Patina as a 30 Year Old Call would have). Hope you get the guy who made these and teach them a lesson! 

Is that Striker in your Avatar signed by Neil Cost? The Slate is the wrong shape for a Neil Cost Slate Call. Here is a picture of a real one that has been verified and is now in a Collection where it will be preserved.





They came with a Pouch and two Strikers also. The Face of the Slate is scribed with two vertical and two Horizontal lines that cross and there is a small indention in the upper right hand corner of the Slate that does not go all the way through.


----------



## Gadget

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> There were people in Perry that were selling calls and saying that they were Niel Cost calls Rick?
> I love the signature on the Snood.....That Gigs Over....lol




No, there wasn't any fakes in Perry.


----------



## gobblinglawyer

As values increase on turkey calls more and more fakes are going to show up.

It appears that there may be a future in some age verification of calls (carbon dating) as has been done with other collectibles (duck calls, arrowheads, etc.) in the past.


----------



## romeocadet08

interesting.... i bet someone could be suckered into wpemding hundreds of dollars over ebay if they didnt know exactly what to look for in verifying the authenticity.

At first glance, second, and third glance, they look like authentic NC callers.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Some people have been taken for thousands of $$$$.


----------



## Slings and Arrows

Nitro said:


> Neil marked calls with a hand drawn Turkey, hand drawnTurkey Track, Inkstamp with address and/or Gobbler Shop,  and/or his thumbprint depending on the year. Later, he developed an ink stamp Turkey track.
> 
> All are easy to document as authentic.
> 
> Kildee- very nice call. Hold on to that one.



I have a NC box with a hand drawn state of Florida on it.  I'll post a pic tomorrow.  Is this a little rare?


----------



## gobblinglawyer

Slings and Arrows said:


> I have a NC box with a hand drawn state of Florida on it.  I'll post a pic tomorrow.  Is this a little rare?




Yes.  Extremely rare.  I have the same call with the State of Georgia drawn on the bottom.


----------



## Slings and Arrows

gobblinglawyer said:


> Yes.  Extremely rare.  I have the same call with the State of Georgia drawn on the bottom.



Coool! post a pic.


----------



## ccleroy

I look back on this thread every-now and again,thought I would give it a bump for good information.


----------



## Gadget

ccleroy said:


> I look back on this thread every-now and again,thought I would give it a bump for good information.





and looky looky, he hasn't been back since.


 was a total fraud, came on here just to try and sell those fakes to someone on the forum......


*snod_stretcher76




*



Send Message




User Lists




 				  				 				 					 						 							 								Last Activity: 05-17-2007 11:18 PM


----------



## ccleroy

Yep Rick,No Doubt....


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

Bravo Dalton


----------



## returntoarchery

This ought to be a sticky.


----------



## dusty80

Speaking of Neil Cost... I saw 5 of Dick Kirby's Cost boxes for sale here in Nashville. Starting at $2500, going to $4500.


----------



## Arrowhead95

I'd be interested in knowing the outcome of GL's friend that bought the fake calls.

Any update?


----------



## Nitro

Yall won't believe this.......

I have a live and in person sighting of the infamous Tony Reynolds..... in a most unexpected place. 

He was working in the Tom Teasers booth......

One of the most talented guys you will meet...


----------



## Gadget

Nitro said:


> Yall won't believe this.......
> 
> I have a live and in person sighting of the infamous Tony Reynolds..... in a most unexpected place.
> 
> He was working in the Tom Teasers booth......
> 
> One of the most talented guys you will meet...





Funny!  Most talented? I assume your referring to Reynolds? I thought he coulda done a better job at building those fake Cost's myself.....



Have fun at the show.


----------



## returntoarchery

Nitro said:


> Yall won't believe this.......
> 
> I have a live and in person sighting of the infamous Tony Reynolds..... in a most unexpected place.
> 
> He was working in the Tom Teasers booth......



Was he there at Perry?


----------



## Nitro

returntoarchery said:


> Was he there at Perry?



I wasnt at Perry.

Rick.............. most talented in more ways than one.....I know you are picking up what I am laying down...


----------



## Steven Farr

Nitro said:


> I wasnt at Perry.
> 
> Rick.............. most talented in more ways than one.....I know you are picking up what I am laying down...



Well help me out cause I am lost.  Is this the same Tony Reynolds that designed the Woodhaven box calls?


----------



## Nitro

Tony Reynolds from Roebuck, SC (and elsewhere).............

Illustrator for Walt Disney Films such as " The Little Mermaid", and others. Great callmaker  and hunter as well. 

He went through some "rough patches" over the last few years.....


----------



## ryanwhit

I saw him there today too while we were talking to Mr Tommy (he was true to his word, by the way...pics later).  Kinda fortuitous that this thread is up again.


----------



## Gaswamp

Nitro said:


> Yall won't believe this.......
> 
> I have a live and in person sighting of the infamous Tony Reynolds..... in a most unexpected place.
> 
> He was working in the Tom Teasers booth......
> 
> One of the most talented guys you will meet...



WOW!     yes he was at Perry

Talented but tainted


----------



## returntoarchery

Ok now know who you're talking about.


----------



## Gadget

Steven Farr said:


> Well help me out cause I am lost.  Is this the same Tony Reynolds that designed the Woodhaven box calls?





don't know, hadn't heard that one before.


----------



## Nitro

Gadget said:


> don't know, hadn't heard that one before.


 LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am tapping out..


----------



## Steven Farr

Nitro said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am tapping out..



Don't run off now, you might learn something


----------



## Steven Farr

Gadget said:


> don't know, hadn't heard that one before.


Consider that.............."Blue Dot, Chapter 2"


----------



## CAL

hey guys,been woodworking a long time.If those calls aren't new wood opposed to 30 yr.old wood,I'll eat my hat.I can show a picture of a 30 yr.old call beside a new one for anyone wishing to see.
Just saying....fake,fake,fake!!!


----------



## Steven Farr

Maybe the man has entered a new chapter in life and is on the right track.


----------



## returntoarchery

Gobble & Strut said:


> ... I saw him in Perry, but he wasn't in Tommy's booth.



On Tom Teaser's site, who's the other guy running the calls in the diaphragm videos?


----------



## Nitro

Steven Farr said:


> Maybe the man has entered a new chapter in life and is on the right track.



I hope so.


----------



## ryanwhit

The little calls did sound pretty good.  The impression I got is that Tommy had designed the calls and Tony was building them.


----------



## Gaswamp

looks like Tony's design


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Steven Farr said:


> Maybe the man has entered a new chapter in life and is on the right track.



I heard that he is.


----------



## Nitro

I hope so. I spoke with him at Nationals. He and I go way back. Tony is a likeable guy. Really talented call maker too. I wish him well.


----------



## 3chunter

Nitro ever seen one of these?  I been looking for another one...
2nd call, 2nd row from left...Some new call tony came out with last year and I have been trying to find another one but haven't found one.......


----------



## DMP

So whats the deal with Tony?  Always heard he was a very talented call maker but just could never stay on the right path.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Hello Gents! 
I really hate when folks do what I am doing and resurrecting a thread from forever ago.  Oh well. 
I see GobblingLawyer hasn’t been on in a while, so I wanted to ask who else might be good to go to for appraisals. Im more curious than anything else.  I generally know the values of my Neil Cost boxes, but I have loads of signed (quaker boy)  Kirby stuff from the 80’s and 90s. Boat paddles, slates,  Neil cost replicas, etc....    Any idea on who to ping fellas?


----------



## RedHills

Contact info on his website..
https://www.callcollector.com/contact.html


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Much appreciated


----------



## Gaswamp

interesting read again.

Send Mark Sharpe a PM.  there were a few guys at Unicoi that did a seminar talk on call collecting  this year


----------

